# Aalefischen mit reuse



## Techno Angler (9. Februar 2009)

Moin
Ich wollt ma schon voraus für die wärmere zeit fragen ob mir einer tipps zum reusenfischen auf aale geben kann

mfg


----------



## GiantKiller (9. Februar 2009)

*AW: Aalefischen mit reuse*

und ich wüsste gerne wie man bachforellen mit dynamit fängt...

mal im ernst: der aal ist stark gefährdet. für den eigenbedarf fängt man ausreichend aal mit der angel. niemand wird dir hier eine anleitung geben wie man massenhaft aale mit reusen einsackt.


----------



## Micha:R (9. Februar 2009)

*AW: Aalefischen mit reuse*

jo seh ich  auch so  lass das  mal lieber sein


----------



## Techno Angler (9. Februar 2009)

*AW: Aalefischen mit reuse*

mir ging es gar nicht darum massenhaft aale einzusacken|uhoh: als schüler kann man halt nit jede nacht mit der angel drausen sitzen und in unseren gewässern ist der aal noch sehr gurt vertreten.


----------



## antonio (9. Februar 2009)

*AW: Aalefischen mit reuse*

müßte erst mal geklärt werden ob du überhaupt mit der reuse fischen darfst,bei uns z.bsp. ist das nicht gestattet.

antonio


----------



## TRANSformator (9. Februar 2009)

*AW: Aalefischen mit reuse*

Erstmal: Solange das Fischen auf Aal mit der Reuse bei ihm erlaubt ist, kann er das im Rahmen der Gesetze auch tun. Da sind dumme Sprüche hier fehl am Platz. Bei mir im Verein ist das Auslegen einer Reuse in bestimten Bereichen auch erlaubt, solange diese mit Namen etc. beschriftet ist.
Ich weiß nicht, wie es anderswo aussieht, allerdings legt bei uns fast niemand mehr Reuse aus, da sich der Aufwand nicht lohnt. Mit der Angel fängt man zwar auch keine Massen mehr, aber immer noch mehr als mit den Reusen. Zumindest ist das hier bei mir gängige Praxis. Außerdem werden die Reusen eh nur geklaut und geplündert, so dass dem Reusenleger schnell die Lust daran vergeht.

Also ich empfehle dir ausdrücklich, dich mit der Rute auf den Aalfang zu konzentrieren. Damit wirst du mehr Erfolg haben.


----------



## Techno Angler (9. Februar 2009)

*AW: Aalefischen mit reuse*

ich hab vor knapp einem jahr einen fischereischein gemacht und meine reuse ist auch schon beim verein angemeldet da fischen nämlich mehrere mit reuse und das ist erlaubt


----------



## Ralle 24 (9. Februar 2009)

*AW: Aalefischen mit reuse*



TRANSformator schrieb:


> Erstmal: Solange das Fischen auf Aal mit der Reuse bei ihm erlaubt ist, kann er das im Rahmen der Gesetze auch tun. Da sind dumme Sprüche hier fehl am Platz.quote]
> 
> 
> So sieht das aus !
> ...


----------



## Techno Angler (9. Februar 2009)

*AW: Aalefischen mit reuse*

bei uns werden nicht so viel reusen geklaut da es ein sehr bewachsenes gewässer ist und ich will auch keine massen fangen


----------



## TRANSformator (9. Februar 2009)

*AW: Aalefischen mit reuse*



Techno Angler schrieb:


> ich hab vor knapp einem jahr einen fischereischein gemacht und meine reuse ist auch schon beim verein angemeldet da fischen nämlich mehrere mit reuse und das ist erlaubt



Wie gesagt, du wirst dir mit der Reusenfischerei wenig Freunde amchen. Ich enthalte mich einer Beurteilung, möchte dich nur warnen, dass das schnell vorbei sein kann. Reusen haben zuviele Feinde. Ich weiß nicht, wie es bei euch damit ausschaut, aber hier wird ne Reuse selten älter als 2-3 Wochen, zumindest bei ein und demselben Besitzer#c. Du glaubst garnicht,w er so alles am Wasser rumtapert......die Wahrscheinlichkeit eines Diebstahl ist höher, als wenn du dein Auto offen mit Schlüssel mitten in der Stadt stehen lässt.

Edit: Wenn du sagts, dass das Diebstahlrisiko nicht sehr hoch ist, dann versuch einfach dein Glück. Als Tipp: Die Reuse gut befestigen, so dass sie nicht wegtreiben kann. Den Platz markieren, damit man sie wiederfindet, gleichzeitig aber so wenig auffällig wie möglich.


----------



## Herby777 (9. Februar 2009)

*AW: Aalefischen mit reuse*

Na winfacher als mit ner Reuse gehts nun wirklich nicht:
http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Aalreuse


----------



## antonio (9. Februar 2009)

*AW: Aalefischen mit reuse*



Techno Angler schrieb:


> ich hab vor knapp einem jahr einen fischereischein gemacht und meine reuse ist auch schon beim verein angemeldet da fischen nämlich mehrere mit reuse und das ist erlaubt



na dann ist doch gut für dich.
ich wollte nur drauf hinweisen, daß es nicht überall erlaubt ist.
was willst du denn für tips haben?
reuse an entsprechender stelle ins wasser(wo das ist,ist gewässerabhängig) und regelmaäßig kontrollieren.

antonio


----------



## Techno Angler (9. Februar 2009)

*AW: Aalefischen mit reuse*

bei uns klauen die leute wenn welche geklaut wurden die für den anderen verein die gehen in unsere gewässer klauen die reusen und dann setzen sie die in ihr gewässer ein


----------



## TRANSformator (9. Februar 2009)

*AW: Aalefischen mit reuse*



Techno Angler schrieb:


> bei uns klauen die leute wenn welche geklaut wurden die für den anderen verein die gehen in unsere gewässer klauen die reusen und dann setzen sie die in ihr gewässer ein




Um welche Art von Gewässer handelt es sich eigentlich? Fluss oder geschlossenes Gewässer?


----------



## Techno Angler (9. Februar 2009)

*AW: Aalefischen mit reuse*

Ich wollt wissen welchen köder man am besten nehmen soll ob es irgendwelche gibt wo die richtig drauf abfahren aber hir wird ja nur bemängelt das man damit nit angeln sollte|uhoh:


----------



## Techno Angler (9. Februar 2009)

*AW: Aalefischen mit reuse*

es handelt sich um einen schnell fließenden fluss


----------



## TRANSformator (9. Februar 2009)

*AW: Aalefischen mit reuse*

Na der Aal mag das, was auch zum Fischen mit der Rute funktioniert......Das sollte jedem Fischereischeininhaber bekannt sein. Wenn nicht gibt es dazu im Internet (auch hier im Forum) zig Seiten, auf denen gute Köder genannt werden.


----------



## charly151 (9. Februar 2009)

*AW: Aalefischen mit reuse*



Techno Angler schrieb:


> bei uns klauen die leute wenn welche geklaut wurden die für den anderen verein die gehen in unsere gewässer klauen die reusen und dann setzen sie die in ihr gewässer ein


 
Ist nicht so ganz verständlich, aber ich denke mal soll heißen,
das einer dem andern die Reusen klaut.|kopfkrat|kopfkrat
Seit Ihr sicher das Ihr Angler seit??#c#c  

Gruß Charly |wavey:


----------



## Zanderlui (9. Februar 2009)

*AW: Aalefischen mit reuse*



Techno Angler schrieb:


> es handelt sich um einen schnell fließenden fluss


 

also denn fangen wir mal an am besten so aufstellen das das laufnetz vom ufer in see/fluss bei dir steht und am ende die reuse....da die aale meist parallel am ufer und das auch in nur wenige zentimeter tiefen wasser lanziehen hast du so die besten chancen...und nicht wundern das ganze geht schon ende februar anfang märz los...

ich habe schon mitte februar bei schnee aale gefangen mit der angel....mit 10grad wassertemperatur und so ist das ja alles schön und gut aber die aale haben unsere zeitschriften und bücher noch nicht gelesen!!!:q

und köder-eigentlich wird keiner benutzt da die aale durch das leitnetz in die reuse geleitet werden...die fischer benutzen auch keine köder zumindest bei uns nicht


----------



## Techno Angler (9. Februar 2009)

*AW: Aalefischen mit reuse*

ja dann erstma danke für die antworten mich versuch ma mein glück


----------



## HD4ever (9. Februar 2009)

*AW: Aalefischen mit reuse*

vielleicht wäre das pöddern ja mal was für dich .... |kopfkrat
ich finde , selbst wenn das erlaubt ist, hat das halt absolut nix mit Angeln zu tun - sondern ist in meinen Augen nur ne Fangmaximierung a la Nebenerwerbsfischer #d
wenn man Aale fürs Räuchern haben will sollte man sich schon ans Wasser setzen ! ( meine Meinung )
nichts desto trotz muß das jeder selber im Rahmen der erlaubten Bestimmungen entscheiden ........................


----------



## Bausi (9. Februar 2009)

*AW: Aalefischen mit reuse*

Ich muss meinem Vorredner uneingeschränkt beipflichten!
Mag auch sein, dass diese Art des Fischfanges bei Euch erlaubt ist, trotzdem blutet mir als Angler, der seit vielen Jahren diesem wunderbaren und geheimnisvollen Fisch nachspürt das Herz, wenn ich so etwas lese. Es gibt doch wirklich kaum noch Aale in unseren Gewässer und die paar, die noch in den Flüssen rumschwimmen, werden durch Wasserkraftwerke, Kormorane und steigende Welsbestände ausgerottet. 
Ich bin der Meinung, dass die Dezimierung dieser Fischbestände nicht noch weiter forciert werden sollte. Nicht umsonst sind Überlegungen angestellt worden, ein Fangverbot durchzusetzen! Gebt den Fischen doch eine Chance!


----------



## Zanderlui (9. Februar 2009)

*AW: Aalefischen mit reuse*

leute ihr habt ein falsches bild-ein verwandter an einem see darf auch reusen benutzen...ich glaube der hat in 5jahren ein mal in einer nacht 25aale gefangen ansonsten ist er froh wenn er seine 20fische pro saison bekommt die dann auch die entsprechende größe zum räuchern haben...das ist keine fangmaschine solch eine reuse...vorallem nicht wenn man sich nicht super damit auskennt und vorallem dem gewässer




Bausi schrieb:


> Ich muss meinem Vorredner uneingeschränkt beipflichten!
> Mag auch sein, dass diese Art des Fischfanges bei Euch erlaubt ist, trotzdem blutet mir als Angler, der seit vielen Jahren diesem wunderbaren und geheimnisvollen Fisch nachspürt das Herz, wenn ich so etwas lese. Es gibt doch wirklich kaum noch Aale in unseren Gewässer und die paar, die noch in den Flüssen rumschwimmen, werden durch Wasserkraftwerke, Kormorane und steigende Welsbestände ausgerottet.
> Ich bin der Meinung, dass die Dezimierung dieser Fischbestände nicht noch weiter forciert werden sollte. Nicht umsonst sind Überlegungen angestellt worden, ein Fangverbot durchzusetzen! Gebt den Fischen doch eine Chance!


----------



## grazy04 (9. Februar 2009)

*AW: Aalefischen mit reuse*

ich kann alle hier verstehen, aber:

Lieber so als mit Schnüren !! Ich habe letztes Jahr ein Angebot für ein Ferienhaus in Niedersachsen bekommen (für Urlaub machen da) da bin ich fast umgefallen..... da sind 2 Aalschnüre mit 10 Haken erlaubt (pro Angler) so nach dem Motto: wenn Du schon kein Nachtangeln machen darfst dann halt mit ner Schnur.....

Und nur weil einer ne Reuse in See / Fluß schmeist bekommt er noch lange keine Aale , das iss ma fakt.


----------



## Bausi (9. Februar 2009)

*AW: Aalefischen mit reuse*

Hi, ich wollte niemanden provozieren mit meinen Äußerungen, ist lediglich meine Meinung! Ich bin auch kein Missionar und muss zugeben, dass ich mit der Reusen-Fischerei nicht auseinandergesetzt habe. Zumindest bin ich offen genug, mich auch noch eines Besseren belehren zu lassen! |rolleyes

Sorry, falls das falsch rübergekommen ist, was das Thema Aal betrifft, reagiere ich manchmal vielleicht etwas übersensibel und überzogen. Ist halt mein absoluter Lieblingsfisch!!! :l


----------



## gründler (9. Februar 2009)

*AW: Aalefischen mit reuse*

Es gab zeiten mit bis zu 200 guten Aalen in einer Reuse "Weser",habe ich damals 1984-85 selbst mit erlebt.
Nur heutzutage sind solche fänge eher die Ausnahme,in der Regel bis zu 10 Aale pro Reuse bei 3-5 Tagen standzeit,und je nachdem welches Gewässer befischt wird.
Weil wo kaum noch was gibt "Zielfisch" kann nix am leiter lang in die Kehlen der Reuse schwimmen.
lg


----------



## hedewe (9. Februar 2009)

*AW: Aalefischen mit reuse*

@alle

Ich bin auch ein Begeisterter Aal Angler, im Sommer an einen kleinen Fluss mit Freuden sitzen und Klönen herrlich. Nun zum Thema mit der Reuse, es hat natürlich auch seine vorteile bei nicht massigen Aale sind keine Verletzungen und können ohne weiteres zurückgesetzt werden. Oder ist hier jemand der jeden Aal mitnimmt Massig oder nicht? Solange es der Verein erlaubt warum nicht.
Wie Zanderlui schon erwähnte ganz am Rand aber ohne stellnetz (das kenne ich nicht), Reuse mit einen Stein beschweren und mit einer Kette am Ufer Befestigen, und die Stelle nur Merken, eine Markierung würde ich nicht machen.


----------



## Zanderlui (9. Februar 2009)

*AW: Aalefischen mit reuse*



hedewe schrieb:


> @alle
> 
> Ich bin auch ein Begeisterter Aal Angler, im Sommer an einen kleinen Fluss mit Freuden sitzen und Klönen herrlich. Nun zum Thema mit der Reuse, es hat natürlich auch seine vorteile bei nicht massigen Aale sind keine Verletzungen und können ohne weiteres zurückgesetzt werden. Oder ist hier jemand der jeden Aal mitnimmt Massig oder nicht? Solange es der Verein erlaubt warum nicht.
> Wie Zanderlui schon erwähnte ganz am Rand aber ohne stellnetz (das kenne ich nicht), Reuse mit einen Stein beschweren und mit einer Kette am Ufer Befestigen, und die Stelle nur Merken, eine Markierung würde ich nicht machen.


 
na der sack ist das wo die fische rein müssen ne...
und von dem eingang aus zum sack geht ein netz entweder 5-10oder 15m weit weg was so halben bis ein meter hoch ist fein maschig und das dient als leitnetz an das die fische schwimmen und im besten fall denn versuchen dran vorbei zu schwimmen und dabei in den sack schwimmen...


----------



## gründler (9. Februar 2009)

*AW: Aalefischen mit reuse*

Ohne Leiter Leitnetz keine Aale,es sei denne die stelle ist 50cm breit und die Reuse auch 50cm das kein am Rand vorbei kommen drinn ist.In offenen Gewässern muß ein Leiter her um die Aale am Netz zur Reuse zu leiten.Dann kommen 2 oder 3 Kehlen oder auch 5 Kehlige Reusen gibts verschiedene,Die öffnungen sind groß mittel bis zur kleinsten 1-2cm breit,in der letzte Kehle ist kein rauskommen mehr möglich,und der Schluß der Reuse ist der zugeknotete Fangsack.
Dieses wird immer unter großer Spannung gespannt,sprich Leitnetz und Reuse müssen mit Staken aufgestellt und unter Zug gebracht werden,ist eine Kehle unter Wasser verdreht fängt die Reuse nix.
Eine Reuse mitten im Wasser fängt auch nicht so gut wie eine wo das Leitnetz direkt am festen Ufer steht,und die Reuse wird zum offenen Wasser hin gespannt.Will man im offenen Wasser Reusen stellen muß man im Verbund stellen sprich man baut Irgärten und verbindet die Leitnetzte zu Irgärten die irgendwo in Kehlen enden.Sonst bei einer einzigen Reuse Leitnetz direkt an festes Ufer Reuse zum Wasser raus.
lg


----------



## theundertaker (9. Februar 2009)

*AW: Aalefischen mit reuse*

Ich würde auch sagen, gebt dem "Kleinen" doch ein paar Tipps zum Reusenfischen (so wie ihr es vielleicht auch beim Raubfischangeln mit GuFi machen würdet) und dann ist er glücklich. Wenn man nix zur Frage beitragen kann, dann enthaltet euch einfach, da Techno Angler wahrscheinlich keine "dummen" Sprüche auf seine Frage hören möchte. Sorry, dass ich dir nicht helfen kann, weil ich mich auch nit auskenne, aber ich würde vielleicht einfach mal googlen (vielleicht auch Wikipedia) und da findet sich bestimmt der ein oder andere gute Tipp.

Viel Glück auf jeden Fall!

Gruß
Thomas


----------



## GiantKiller (9. Februar 2009)

*AW: Aalefischen mit reuse*



gründler schrieb:


> Eine Reuse mitten im Wasser fängt auch nicht so gut wie eine wo das Leitnetz direkt am festen Ufer steht,und die Reuse wird zum offenen Wasser hin gespannt.Will man im offenen Wasser Reusen stellen muß man im Verbund stellen sprich man baut Irgärten und verbindet die Leitnetzte zu Irgärten die irgendwo in Kehlen enden.Sonst bei einer einzigen Reuse Leitnetz direkt an festes Ufer Reuse zum Wasser raus.
> lg



Sorry, aber wenn man hier von 'Irgärten' und 15m Reusen liest, dann hat das nichts mehr mit Angeln für den eigenen Bedarf mehr zu tun. Wenn dann noch solche Reusen bis zu 5 Tage (s.o.) stehen...
Warum ein Jungangler wie ein Berufsfischer Netze stellen will ist mir auch unklar.
Gerade in einem Fliessgewässer sollte man doch dem Bestand zu liebe auf solche Fangmethoden verzichten.


----------



## gründler (9. Februar 2009)

*AW: Aalefischen mit reuse*

Habe lediglich erklärt wie was wo usw,was jeder macht darf oder nicht darf steht wo anders.
Und da es Vereine Pächter Verpächter etc.gibt die Schnürre und Reusen erlauben,wird es auch leute geben die diese Technik nutzen,ob das im Sinn des Aales ist steht wieder wo anders geschrieben.
lg


----------



## Klaus S. (10. Februar 2009)

*AW: Aalefischen mit reuse*

Ist das hier das Anglerboard oder das Nebenerwerbsfischerboard??

Das Fischen mit Reusen hat doch nun gar nichts... rein gar nichts mit Angeln zu tun.


----------



## Zanderlui (10. Februar 2009)

*AW: Aalefischen mit reuse*



Klaus S. schrieb:


> Ist das hier das Anglerboard oder das Nebenerwerbsfischerboard??
> 
> Das Fischen mit Reusen hat doch nun gar nichts... rein gar nichts mit Angeln zu tun.


 

tja totales catch und release auch nicht:m

ich verstehe es nicht wenn er es darf dort reusen stellen dann lasst ihn doch...

hier bekommt man doch auch tips wie ich 4wochen lang karpfen anfütter und an eine stelle locke um sie dann zu fangen fotografieren und wieder zurück zu setzen...das ist auch kein angeln sondern tierquälerei...nämlich die fische abhängig machen...

mit einem gummifisch fängt man mit unter auch viel mehr fische als mit naturköder!!warum benutzt du einen gummifisch-weils mehr bringt ne....

also wenn er es darf lasst ihn doch...muss jeder selber wissen ob er alles macht was man darf oder es sein lässt...

und ich wette er wird fast nix fangen mit seiner reuse wenn ich mich da mit der angel hinstelle werde ich mehr fangen als er mit seinen netzen da wette ich drauf


----------



## TRANSformator (10. Februar 2009)

*AW: Aalefischen mit reuse*

So hatte ich das ja auch beschrieben. Außerdem haben die meisten Privatleute keine Reusen mit Leitnetzen etc. Das erfordert einen wesentlich höheren Aufwand mit Boot etc. Da ist das legen und kontrollieren vom Ufer garnicht möglich.
Ich bezweifel, dass ein Jungangler solche Methoden anwenden kann.

Die meisten privaten Reusen sind im Prinzip nur Aalkörbe ohne Leitnetze etc. Fangen kann man damit auch Aale, aber wie Zanderlui und auch ich vorher schon beschrieben haben, ist das Fischen mit der Rute da weitaus effektiver und erfolgreicher als diese Aalkörbe. Die hier zum Vorschein gekommene Missgunst kann man sich also getrost sparen.

Außerdem sind die "paar" Reusen in den hiesigen Gewässern nicht für den Aalrückgang verantwortlich. Sicherlich fehlen die mit Reusen gefangenen Aale später im Gewässer, das tun sie aber beim Fischen mit der Rute nachher auch. Für den Rückgang der Aale sind aber hauptsächlich andere Gründe verantwortlich. Wenn diese Probleme (dürften hinreichend bekannt sein) abgestellt sind, kann man Feinheiten wie ein auf Zeit begrenztes Fangverbot diskutieren.


----------



## grazy04 (10. Februar 2009)

*AW: Aalefischen mit reuse*



> Die meisten privaten Reuse(n) sind im Prinzip nur Aalkörbe ohne Leitnetze etc. Fangen kann man damit auch Aale, aber wie Zanderlui und auch ich vorher schon beschrieben haben, ist das Fischen mit der Rute da weitaus effektiver und erfolgreicher als diese Aalkörbe. Die hier zum Vorschein gekommene Missgunst kann man sich aber getrost sparen.



RÜÜÜSCHTISCH !!!!

wie schon 20x hier im Fred gesagt wurde.... so lange es der Verein erlaubt iss doch alles gut, schließlich ist der auch verantwortlich für das Gewässer usw.

mich ärgert auch einiges was verschiedene Vereine zulassen aber was willste da machen ???? 

noch ein Tip (hab ich ma gelesen, obs hilft ??? )

ein Zwiebel- oder Kartoffelnetz mit Fischfetzen usw füllen und in die Reuse legen


----------



## TRANSformator (10. Februar 2009)

*AW: Aalefischen mit reuse*



grazy04 schrieb:


> RÜÜÜSCHTISCH !!!!
> 
> wie schon 20x hier im Fred gesagt wurde.... so lange es der Verein erlaubt iss doch alles gut, schließlich ist der auch verantwortlich für das Gewässer usw.
> 
> ...



Kann helfen, lockt unter Umständen aber auch ne Menge Wollhandkrabben an......


----------



## Zanderlui (10. Februar 2009)

*AW: Aalefischen mit reuse*



grazy04 schrieb:


> RÜÜÜSCHTISCH !!!!
> 
> wie schon 20x hier im Fred gesagt wurde.... so lange es der Verein erlaubt iss doch alles gut, schließlich ist der auch verantwortlich für das Gewässer usw.
> 
> ...


 

genau erstens wollhandkrabben und krebse und zweitens bist du dann gezwungen das jeden tag zu wechseln da der aal ja kein aas mag und wenn das denn nach drei tagen oder so da liegt wo er hin schwimmen soll ich weiß nicht...


----------



## grazy04 (10. Februar 2009)

*AW: Aalefischen mit reuse*

hmmmm Krabben und Krebse, feine neue Köder  Krebse natürlich nur wenns Amis sind  , weil hier sind die Europäer geschützt nee, also aufpassen....


----------



## fisherb00n (10. Februar 2009)

*AW: Aalefischen mit reuse*

Fang doch mit der Reuse Wollis und damit dann Aale...die Krabben sind eine Plage und gleichzeitig ein super Aalköder...

Aber mal ehrlich, die Reusen sind kein Problem...ich sehe das Aalproblem eigentlich durch die "goldenen Zeiten", als man, aufgrund fehlender Fangbegrenzung, 50 Aale mit nach Hause nahm...

Aber das hier soll kein Aalproblemthread, sondern ein Reusen-Info-Thread sein...
Sonst macht doch lieber einen seperaten "god saves the eel" -Thread auf.... |rolleyes


----------



## Allerkanal09 (10. Februar 2009)

*AW: Aalefischen mit reuse*

Hallo Techno Angler,
ich bin kein Reusen-Profi, aber ich kann mir Fischfetzen, zerhackte Heringe und anderes stark (für uns eklig) riechendes Futtermittel vorstellen. Du musst aber gucken, ob es viele Krebse
oder sogar Wollhandkrabben gibt, die sich in die Reuse "stopfen"
Wollhandkrabben machen mit ´ner Reuse aus weichem Nähmaterial glaube ich kurzen Prozess...
MfG


----------



## Techno Angler (10. Februar 2009)

*AW: Aalefischen mit reuse*

ja hallo erstma 
also ich wollt wie bereits schon gesagt nur tipps dazu wissen so wie die der letzte geschrieben hat und ein anderer und das es nicht mehr so viel aale gibt daran ist nicht der kleine hobbyfischer mit seinem Aalkorb oder reuse schuld sondern die Berufsfischer manche sollten sich echt ma überlegen z.B. sind reusen mit flügeln wie hir erwähnt wurde denk ich in jedem verein verboten und damit fängt man massig aber nicht mit einer reuse die keine flügel hat 

das wollt ich nur ma eben gesagt haben


----------



## ToxicToolz (10. Februar 2009)

*AW: Aalefischen mit reuse*

@TE , jetzt haste ja schon zweit Trööt´s für Dein Vorhaben eröffnet, und mich stellt sich die Frage, hast Du je in Deinem Leben schon mal nen Aal mit na Angelrute gefangen?


----------



## Techno Angler (10. Februar 2009)

*AW: Aalefischen mit reuse*

ich wollt e hir ma nur eben meine meinung gesagt haben alle meinen hir das von einer reuse gleich die ganzen aale ausgerottet werden und ich hab die nit eröffnet ich wollt nur wissen ob mir einer dazu noch tipps geben kann und dann fangen die alle an das ich nichts mit reuse machen soll


----------



## fisherb00n (10. Februar 2009)

*AW: Aalefischen mit reuse*

Mach dir aus den Kommentaren nix...ich muss selber aber sagen...Aale mit der Rute fangen macht mehr Spaß :vik:


----------



## w1cked (25. Februar 2009)

*AW: Aalefischen mit reuse*

Hallo Leute,

naja ich dene er möchte das ganze nicht mit einer Flügelreuse machen sondern mit einer "normalen", sieht aus wie ein schwarzes Regenrohr mit beidseitigem Einlass, ca 1 Meter lang und 15 cm Durchmesser. Ich kenne mich selber nicht damit aus, aber ich würde es direkt am Ufer befestigen und einen frischen Köderfisch in Stücke schneiden und in die Resue legen. 
Ich denke auch nicht, das man damit sonderlich gut fangen kann oder hat schon jemand erfahrunen mit so einer Reuse?

Ich fang meine Aale auch lieber mit der Hungerpeitsche


----------



## André F. (25. Februar 2009)

*AW: Aalefischen mit reuse*



Techno Angler schrieb:


> Ich wollt wissen welchen köder man am besten nehmen soll ob es irgendwelche gibt wo die richtig drauf abfahren aber hir wird ja nur bemängelt das man damit nit angeln sollte|uhoh:



Hallo Techno Angler!

mach eine Handvoll Mistwürmer in einen Damenstrumpf und dann ab damit in die Reuse. Die Reuse plazierst Du am besten an der Strömungskante. So müßte es wenn Aale da sind auf jedenfall funktionieren

André F


----------



## Techno Angler (25. Februar 2009)

*AW: Aalefischen mit reuse*

danke für die antworten.

mfg


----------



## börnie (2. März 2009)

*AW: Aalefischen mit reuse*



grazy04 schrieb:


> .... so lange es der Verein erlaubt iss doch alles gut, schließlich ist der auch verantwortlich für das Gewässer usw.
> 
> mich ärgert auch einiges was verschiedene Vereine zulassen aber was willste da machen ????



ganz einfach : gehirn einschalten und es trotz legalität nicht tun. ich baller auch nicht jeden tag mit 240 über die autobahn, obwohl es an meiner "hausstrecke" erlaubt ist und auch möglich wäre.

@techno angler

ich habe es in den 80er jahren, als es noch genug aal gab, selber mal mit einer reuse versucht. sogar mit einigem erfolg.
allerdings habe ich dieses unterfangen nach wenigen wochen wieder eingestellt, weil es in meinen augen eine völlig armseelige art des fischfangs war. langweilig, ohne jeglichen reiz, primitiv...
und wenn du nur einen funken sportsgeist in dir hast, wirst auch du garantiert keinen spaß daran haben !

rein rechtlich gesehen, dürfen wir hier in NRW auch noch mit reusen fischen. aber das praktiziert keiner mehr, weil sich die motivationen und prioritäten der angler mit den jahren verändert haben.
heute geht man ans wasser, um den fisch aufzuspüren und ihn zu überlisten. um die natur zu erleben.
man geht nicht zum wasser, um sich primär nahrung zu beschaffen. 
sicher ist ein geräucherter aal mal was feines. 
das ist auch völlig o.k. und soll nach möglichkeit immer so bleiben.
aber zu zeiten in denen die bestände arg zurück gehen, sollte man diese gelüste vielleicht etwas reduzieren. es muss nicht sein, dass man die gesamte verwandschaft und/oder nachbarschaft mit räucheraal versorgt. für solche zwecke bieten sich andere fische besser an.

es wird hier häufig erwähnt, dass die reusen-aal-fischerei erlaubt sei und sie deswegen doch auch völlig o.k. ist.

jetzt stelle ich mir mal vor, alle angler würden so denken. 
jeder hätte, während er zuhause bei der sportschau sitzt oder auf irgendwelchen partys abfeiert, seine persönliche reuse tagelang im wasser liegen.
dann hätten wir konstant 2 millionen aal-reusen in unseren gewässern. 
der aalbestand wäre damit garantiert dem untergang geweiht.

jetzt werden natürlich wieder viele aufschreien .."bääh, das hat nichts mit dem thema zu tun"...."an der eigentlichen frage vorbei"...."völlig off topic"....
ist es nicht, denn mein tip zum aal-fischen für dich : wirf die olle reuse in die ecke und versuche irgendwie mit der angel ans wasser zu kommen. entnehme nur soviel aal, wie du persönlich und mit gutem gewissen verwerten kannst.
du schreibst, bei euch gäbe es noch "genug" aal. 
das könnte z.b. auch deswegen so sein, weil andere vereine seit jahren nicht unerhebliche mittel in aal - besatz investieren. 
wieviel investiert dein verein in aal-besatz ? oder entnimmt er nur ?

gruss
börnie


----------



## Techno Angler (2. März 2009)

*AW: Aalefischen mit reuse*

moin 
also zu erst einma denke ich die sache en bisschen anders bei uns haben mehrere leute aus dem Verein eine reuse. Und bei mir soll die auch nicht dafür dienen das ich gleich auf den nächsten Marktplatz gehe und geräucherte aale verkaufe. Die reuse ist lediglich für die eigenverwendung bestimmt und ich denke nicht das die kleinen angler aus den Vereinen daran schuld sind das der aalbestand  so massiv zurückgegangen ist. Und man ist auch nicht gleich ein schlechter Angler wenn man reusen auslegt.
Das wollte ich ma eben gesagt habe.
mfg


----------



## grazy04 (2. März 2009)

*AW: Aalefischen mit reuse*

oohhaa, die Moralkeule.... 

na wenns hilft ! Man mit der Argumentation werden sicher gleich wieder die Chips- und Bierholer auftauchen..... 

PS: mit 240 über die Autobahn...da bekommste aber von mir die Lichthupe... #q wer kann der kann.... und das gilt auch für die Reuse, auch wenns mir peersönlich nicht gefällt, aber da soll jeder selber mit klar kommen !!!!


----------



## Barsch-Guru (2. März 2009)

*AW: Aalefischen mit reuse*



börnie schrieb:


> ganz einfach : gehirn einschalten und es trotz legalität nicht tun. ich baller auch nicht jeden tag mit 240 über die autobahn, obwohl es an meiner "hausstrecke" erlaubt ist und auch möglich wäre.
> 
> @techno angler
> 
> ...


 
!!!!!!!!!!!Perfect Posting!!!!!!!!! Hut ab!

@ Techno Angler

Du hast recht, da ist man kein schlechter Angler, da ist man gar kein Angler! 
Das wurde oben treffend formuliert, man muss nicht zwingend alles machen nur weil es nicht verboten ist und weil es andere halt auch machen.
Du schreibst am Anfang das du keine Zeit hast angeln zu gehen und deshalb eine Reuse legen möchtest. Sorry, da kann ich nur sagen, da hast du dir das falsche Hobby ausgesucht. Angeln ist zeitaufwendig, wobei ich sagen würde, dass das Aalangeln am zeit*un*aufwendigsten ist. Rein ins Angelgeschäft, Würmer kaufen, zwei Ruten gepackt, Grundblei drauf ab ans Wasser und loslegen. Da brauchst du ja bald noch mehr Zeit um deine Reuse zu platzieren.

Oder seh ich das falsch? 

Grüße Alex


----------



## Techno Angler (2. März 2009)

*AW: Aalefischen mit reuse*

moin
Naja ich denke ma jeder hat einen andere Ansicht auf das Thema aber ich habe meinen tipps alle bekommen. Mich nervt nur das jeder etwas dagegen postet und irgendwie kaum welche mein thema beantworten.

mfg


----------



## gründler (2. März 2009)

*AW: Aalefischen mit reuse*

Liegt daran das viele nicht gern ihren Spaß Drill und Zeit mit einer Reuse teilen,die nimmt mir fische weg die ich nicht mehr fangen und Drillen kann.
Wie eine Reuse wirklich fängt und was zu beachten ist wissen hier im AB vieleicht 5%,und sehen in ihr nur eine Fischfangmachine die mir meine fische klaut.
Aber wer einmal mit draussen wahr über mehrere Wochen und sieht was wirklich fakt ist der wird schnell eines besseren belehrt.
Mach wie du denkst,und lass sie reden sie werden es so oder so nicht akzeptieren.
lg


----------



## Student (2. März 2009)

*AW: Aalefischen mit reuse*



Barsch-Guru schrieb:


> Du hast recht, da ist man kein schlechter Angler, da ist man gar kein Angler!



#6

Das denke ich aber auch. Angeln bedeuter schließlich, dass man die Natur genießt und beim Drill 1 zu 1 gegen den Fisch antritt...

Wer nur Fisch essen will, kann natürlich ne Reuse auslegen. Aber dann soll er sich bitte nicht als Angler bezeichnen, sondern Hobby-Fischer oder so.

@Techno ANGLER: Wieso dir kaum keiner deine Frage beantwortet? Es heißt ANGLERboard und nicht Fischerei-Forum!

Beim Pöddern lässt sich ja noch streiten, immerhin hat man eine Art Rute und es ist eher wie "hakenloses" Angeln. Aber Reuse? Das hat nunmal nichts mit Angeln gemeinsam.

Und bzgl. Tipps: Was soll wohl in eine Reuse, die Aale anlockt? Fischfetzen, Wurm,...was ein Aal eben auch an die Angel lockt. Wenn in deinem "Verein" andere Reusen-Leger sind, dann sprich doch mit denen.

Bei uns in der Gegend gibt es nur "Schwarzangler" bzw. -fischer, die Reusen auslegen. Deswegen kann man dazu kaum was schreiben...wie gesagt ist es ja ein Angelforum. Ich frag im Jagdforum ja auch nicht, wie man Bärenfallen auslegt.

Mfg

Student


----------



## gründler (2. März 2009)

*AW: Aalefischen mit reuse*

Ich bin leidenschaftlicher Stipper und Angler bis aufs letzte Blut,gehe aber mit Bf's ab und zu mit raus zum fischen und Jagen,und lege ab und zu in meinen Privatteichen Reusen aus,um zu schauen wie groß die Aale schon sind was die Schleien Carps usw.machen.

Deswegen bin ich kein Angler?
Aha wieder was gelernt.

Und warum fange ich sie nicht mit der Angel die Aale in meinen Privatsee,weil sie in einer Reuse schonend ohne Haken zurück können und solange wachsen bis sie die richtige größe haben.

lg


----------



## Student (2. März 2009)

*AW: Aalefischen mit reuse*



gründler schrieb:


> lege ab und zu in meinen Privatteichen Reusen aus...
> Deswegen bin ich kein Angler?



Quatsch. Nur weil ich im Sommer Rad fahre, bin ich doch trotzdem Autofahrer...

Aber das Auslegen von Reusen zum Fangen und Verwerten von Fischen ist sicherlich nicht das, was einen Angler ausmacht. Von daher hat es in einem Angelforum auch nur bedingt etwas zu suchen, da es andere Ziele verfolgt. Es gibt wohl niemanden hier, der nur zum Fische fangen angelt, oder? Dann wäre der Gang zur Kühltruhe sicher einfacher.

Ich will hier auch nicht zu viel kritisieren, letztlich muss das jeder selbst entscheiden. Aber die Begründung "als schüler kann man halt nit jede nacht mit der angel drausen sitzen" ist doch zum :v

Wozu auch jede Nacht angeln? Als ob man jeden Tag Aal essen würde! Das klingt nicht so, als würde er für den Eigenbedarf Aale fangen.

Mfg

Student


----------



## Barsch-Guru (2. März 2009)

*AW: Aalefischen mit reuse*



gründler schrieb:


> Ich bin leidenschaftlicher Stipper und Angler bis aufs letzte Blut,gehe aber mit Bf's ab und zu mit raus zum fischen und Jagen,und lege ab und zu in meinen Privatteichen Reusen aus,um zu schauen wie groß die Aale schon sind was die Schleien Carps usw.machen.
> 
> Deswegen bin ich kein Angler?
> Aha wieder was gelernt.
> ...


 
Was du an deinen Privatgewässern machst interessiert doch hier keinen Menschen! 
Und das du ein guter Angler bist glauben wir dir auch. Aber Techno Angler hat gefragt und wir haben geantwortet. 

Und ja, ich halte ihn (Techno Angler) für keinen guten Angler bzw. halte ich ihn für gar keinen Angler. Wenn man nämlich angibt das man keine Zeit zum Angeln gehen hat und deshalb eine Reuse legen will, dann kann man sich auch nicht als Angler bezeichnen.

Aber wie gesagt, jeder muss wissen was er macht. Ich für meinen Teil bin froh darüber das es bei uns verboten ist. Mir reichen die kommerziellen Fischer bei uns vollkommen aus.

Gruß Alex


----------



## gründler (2. März 2009)

*AW: Aalefischen mit reuse*



Student schrieb:


> Quatsch. Nur weil ich im Sommer Rad fahre, bin ich doch trotzdem Autofahrer...
> 
> Aber das Auslegen von Reusen zum Fangen und Verwerten von Fischen ist sicherlich nicht das, was einen Angler ausmacht. Von daher hat es in einem Angelforum auch nur bedingt etwas zu suchen, da es andere Ziele verfolgt. Es gibt wohl niemanden hier, der nur zum Fische fangen angelt, oder? Dann wäre der Gang zur Kühltruhe sicher einfacher.
> 
> ...


 
Ja da geb ich dir recht,aber da wir nicht wissen was er vorhat mit seinen Aalen können wir nicht behaupten du böser........

Ich sage euch nur es ist nicht so einfach wie es sich anhört,von 240 Stelltagen im Jahr einer Reuse,kommen auf 3-7 Tagen ca 5 Aale(mal mehr mal weniger) manchmal auch gar keiner.Es gibt zeiten mit guten Aaltagen und dann Wochen ohne Aale,obwohl schon Reuse Nr.20 gehoben wird,aber ausser Weißfisch nix Aale.
Eine Reuse ist auch keine Aalwunderwaffe,es gibt da genauso tage wie beim Angeln mit etlichen Nullrunden und guten tagen,und das bei bis zu 50 Reusen pro fischer.
Und hier fangen die Angler mit Ruten und Ködern zum teil mehr Aale wie die BF's mit Reusen.Und das zum teil 30m neben dem Reusenwald( Aale sind nicht gerade blöd).
Eine Reuse macht arbeit,säubern trocknen.........richtige Stellen finden richtiges aufstellen und spannen....... und das alles fängt auch nicht immer mehr wie ein Angler mit 3 Ruten die auf Aal liegen.


Von dessen daher sage ich jetzt schon,er wird mit seiner einen Reuse niemals Massenfänge machen,und wenn es da erlaubt ist wird es immer Menschen geben die dieses auch ausnutzen,da ist nicht er schuld sondern der Verein Pächter etc.   


lg


----------



## ernie1973 (2. März 2009)

*AW: Aalefischen mit reuse*

...die meisten Reusen werden ohnehin vermutlich von bösen Menschen geleert, demoliert oder geklaut - also - laßt ihn !

Ich finde es auch doof und auch wenn ich es mit ner Reuse dürfte, würde ich trotzdem meine Aale lieber mit der Angel fangen - ich denke da an die vielen tollen Sommernächte, wenn die Rute plötzlich ruckelte und bebte - diesen Adrenalin-Moment vor und nach dem Anschlag, wenn die ersten Fluchten kommen und man die Größe und Art des Fisches nur erahnen kann!

...das gibt mir alles keine Reuse der Welt!

Also - jedem das Seine - laßt den jungen mal machen - das wird sich vermutlich aus den eingangs genannten Gründen von selbst erledigen!

Ernie


----------



## Nask7 (2. März 2009)

*AW: Aalefischen mit reuse*

#6Jupp,ganz deiner Meinung!!!!!!!!!!!!!:m


----------



## duck_68 (2. März 2009)

*AW: Aalefischen mit reuse*



Techno Angler schrieb:


> moin
> Naja ich denke ma jeder hat einen andere Ansicht auf das Thema aber ich habe meinen tipps alle bekommen. *Mich nervt nur das jeder etwas dagegen postet und irgendwie kaum welche mein thema beantworten.*
> mfg



Das wundert Dich??? Was glaubst Du wie beliebt die Reusenlegende Zunft bei den allermeisten Anglern ist|krach:|krach:|krach:


----------



## Jose (3. März 2009)

*AW: Aalefischen mit reuse*



Techno Angler schrieb:


> ich hab vor knapp einem jahr einen fischereischein gemacht und meine reuse ist auch schon beim verein angemeldet da fischen nämlich mehrere mit reuse und das ist erlaubt




da hättest du doch erfahrene vereinskollegen, die dir deine fragen beantworten können. 

  einer der poster hat soooo recht: AnglerBoard, kein fischereiforum


----------



## börnie (3. März 2009)

*AW: Aalefischen mit reuse*



Falk1 schrieb:


> Und wenn es hier um die Diskussion geht, was ein Angler ist, frage ich erneut nach:
> 
> Edit Ralle 24:
> 
> Es geht nicht darum, was einen Angler ausmacht. Und eine neue C&R Debatte wird es hier nicht geben.




...ich möchte diesen teppich nicht kaufen....


----------



## Barsch-Guru (3. März 2009)

*AW: Aalefischen mit reuse*



Falk1 schrieb:


> Ich möchte keinen neuen Thread aufmachen, hier handelt es sich wohl um Aalreusen im Süßwasser.
> 
> *Ich möchte aber auch wissen, wie man damit fängt, allerdings in der Ostsee.*


 

Noch so einer...


----------



## TRANSformator (3. März 2009)

*AW: Aalefischen mit reuse*



Falk1 schrieb:


> Ich möchte keinen neuen Thread aufmachen, hier handelt es sich wohl um Aalreusen im Süßwasser.
> 
> *Ich möchte aber auch wissen, wie man damit fängt, allerdings in der Ostsee.*
> 
> ...



Ich gebe dir jetzt den Tip, dich anderswo zu erkundigen. Nicht, weil ich keine AUskunft geben möchte, sondern weil ich bezüglich Reusen in der Ostsee keine Ahnung habe.
Ich glaube auch nicht, dass du hier von irgendem anders was konstruktives zu hören bekommst. Die wenigen, die überhaupt Reusenerfahrung in der Ostsee besitzen, werden sich hier kaum noch trauen etwas sagen, nachdem sich hier jetzt das ganze Rudel Hyänen zusammengerottet hat#d. Wenn erstmal einer brüllt, dann brüllen alle mit.....|uhoh:

Gruß


----------



## g.schuldes (3. März 2009)

*AW: Aalefischen mit reuse*

Ich bin stolz so eine Hyäne zu sein!!!


----------



## Bausi (3. März 2009)

*AW: Aalefischen mit reuse*

Gebt den Aalen keine Chance, gruselig ist das...

Ich lese hier in Threads, dass es wirklich "Angler" gibt, die sich noch das letzte Stück Aalkuchen abgreifen wollen, bevor diese wundervollen Tiere in unseren Breitengraden ganz ausgestorben sind, sei es durch Reusenfischerei und/oder Mitnahme von 25 cm!!! langen Schnürsenkeln...

Ich bin nicht der Herrgott und habe auch nicht über andere zu richten. Doch ich bitte die Angesprochenen doch ganz eindringlich, ihre Absichten noch einmal zu überdenken, BITTE!

Voller Hoffnung
Euer Bausi


----------



## gründler (3. März 2009)

*AW: Aalefischen mit reuse*



Bausi schrieb:


> Gebt den Aalen keine Chance, gruselig ist das...
> 
> Ich lese hier in Threads, dass es wirklich "Angler" gibt, die sich noch das letzte Stück Aalkuchen abgreifen wollen, bevor diese wundervollen Tiere in unseren Breitengraden ganz ausgestorben sind, sei es durch Reusenfischerei und/oder Mitnahme von 25 cm!!! langen Schnürsenkeln...
> 
> ...


 
Dann geh doch bitte mit guten beispiel vorran,und höre auf in anderen Trööts Tips zum Aalangeln zu geben,und da du ja ein intensiver Aalangler bist was ich so gelesen habe solltest du doch im Wohle der Aale aufhören gezielt Aale mit der Angel zu fangen damit wir auch noch an morgen denken.
Weil wenn dir dieser Schutz des Aales so wichtig ist,dann überdenk mal deine ganzen tips und tricks die du anderen zum Aalangeln gibst.

Ist net böse gemeint aber wenn dann bitte richtig Danke.

lg


----------



## börnie (3. März 2009)

*AW: Aalefischen mit reuse*



g.schuldes schrieb:


> Ich bin stolz so eine Hyäne zu sein!!!




#6#6...ich auch !

jedenfalls würde ich mich als kochtopf-freizeit-abfischer deutlich unwohler fühlen...

@gründler
so ganz hast du die sache scheinbar nicht verstanden. 
macht aber nix.
denn solche muss es schließlich auch geben...


----------



## Bausi (3. März 2009)

*AW: Aalefischen mit reuse*

Gründler: Bitte nicht böse sein, aber lies doch meine Beiträge ausführlich!

Nichts für ungut, ich will hier nicht missionieren...

Bin ich halt auch eine Hyäne, nicht zu ändern!#c


----------



## gründler (3. März 2009)

*AW: Aalefischen mit reuse*



börnie schrieb:


> #6#6...ich auch !
> 
> jedenfalls würde ich mich als kochtopf-freizeit-abfischer deutlich unwohler fühlen...
> 
> ...


 

Ja wohl Herr Lehrer#hMuß auch solche wie dich geben die es nicht verstehn. 
Ihr versucht jemanden was auszureden was da offizell erlaubt ist,und wenn er es nicht macht machen es andere.
Sucht die Schuld bei leuten die diesen Anglern erlauben eine Nebenerwerbsfischerei zu tätigen.
Das es nicht Sinn eines Anglers ist Reusen und Schnürre zu legen lernt man so im Anglerleben,bleibt die frage warum man es Anglern offizell erlaubt ohne die gewisse BF erlaubniss.
Und ob ihr redet oder nicht es ändert sich nix an der lage vor Ort da ist es offizell erlaubt,und da er sagt das das sehr viele Kamerraden ausüben wird euer reden nix bringen.

Sinnvoller wäre ein Verbot für Angler,ohne Bf Ausweiß keine Reusen etc.legen zu dürfen.

Er fragt nur nach dem was erlaubt ist,aber muß auch solche geben die das nicht verstehn wollen. 

lg

Bausi hab ich,es geht nur drum,der schuldige sitzt woanders,der der es erlaubt und das ist an der Küste nicht gerade wenig wenn man hört wieviele da Reusen und Schnürre legen.
Der TE fragt nur nachdem was erlaubt ist,ob das toll ist steht woanders geschrieben er will nur das tun was da oben sehr viele tun.Und wenn euch diese Schutz so am Herzen liegt, dann müst ihr mit guten beispiel vorran gehen.
Ich kann auch nicht alle Böcke im Revier töten und dann heulen es ist keiner mehr da,dann wird 2-3 Jahre mal kein Bock geschossen.
Was da heißen würde Aalangeln für Angler genauso verboten,und nicht bei A nein sagen und B selbst ausnutzen.

lg


----------



## gründler (3. März 2009)

*AW: Aalefischen mit reuse*

Falk mach es so wie es überall getan wird Leitnetz vom Ufer weg in richtung Ostsee am ende die Kehlen mit fangsack.
Such dir Molen Hafenbereiche na ja verdächtige Spots halt,im freiwasser kannste flügelreusen so spannen das die Strömung in die erste Kehle drückt,Leitnetze zu einem V aufbauen.Oder 2 Flügelreusen miteinander verbinden (leitnetz)so kannst du ein U system bauen.
Aber bin lieber ruhig sonst kommen die bösen wieder,weil ich als Angler viel mit Bf's zu tun habe ich böser Angler ich böser.
lg


----------



## duck_68 (3. März 2009)

*AW: Aalefischen mit reuse*

schleudert den Purschen zu Poden:vik::vik:

Endlich mal ne vernünfige Erklärung#6


----------



## börnie (3. März 2009)

*AW: Aalefischen mit reuse*



Falk1 schrieb:


> @All:vik::vik::vik::vik:
> 
> Mein letzter Thread war provokativ, weil Ihr oder sehr Viele von Euch einen Angler und ich glaube einen Jungangler habt alt aus sehen lassen, weil er gefragt hat, was in seinem Verein erlaubt ist und ausgeübt wird.



nö, überhaupt nicht.

meinungsäußerung ist unser gutes recht. 
in den vereinen nennt man so etwas jugendarbeit. 
"lasst euren müll nicht liegen"...verhaltet euch waidmännisch"...schießt nicht mit maden auf ruderboote"...."fischt nicht mit reusen auf aale"...|supergri
aber in einigen vereinen scheint scheinbar alles *******gal zu sein. hauptsache, man macht irgendwie beute.
wahrscheinlich würde man dort auch mit dynamit fischen, wenn es in den papieren stehen würde.
gehirn ausschalten und nur noch ablesen was erlaubt ist und was nicht....
und wenn etwas erlaubt ist, dann diesen rahmen bitte unbedingt 100% ausschöpfen. schließlich hat die karte ja auch geld gekostet.#q
nochmal : wenn alle angler so denken würden, hätten wir mehr als 2 millionen hobby-aalreusen rund um die uhr im wasser.
der aalbestand würde sehr schnell noch deutlicher zurückgehen. was wäre die folge ?
ein absolutes aal-fangverbot für alle. 
the same fucking game : alle müssten wieder leiden, nur weil einige unverbesserliche den hals nicht voll bekommen konnten....

die genehmigung aalreusen "auf angelkarte" zu benutzen, ist uralt und steht nur deswegen noch in den papieren, weil an entsprechenden stellen nicht angemessen reagiert wurde.


----------



## gründler (4. März 2009)

*AW: Aalefischen mit reuse*



börnie schrieb:


> nö, überhaupt nicht.
> 
> meinungsäußerung ist unser gutes recht.
> in den vereinen nennt man so etwas jugendarbeit.
> ...


 
Quatsch,erstens ohne Boot kein vernünftiges Reusenstellen möglich,und Reusen fangen nur wenn man einiges beachtet.

Aale in geschlossenen Seen haben überhaupt nix mit Aalen(Ablaichen Wandern) in Flüssen zu tun,und eine Reuse im Fluß stellen so das sie auch fängt geht nicht mal so zack zack.

Ihr denkt alle eine Reuse ist ne Aalmaschine,dabei habt ihr kein Schimma was da alles beachtet werden muß,mit einfach aufstellen und gut ist fängt die mal nen dummen Aal aber bestimmt nicht Aaleeeeeeee.
Der Aal ist nicht nur blöd,und Reuse ist nicht Reuse,da gibt es etliche Modelle jede hat ihren Bereich.
Aber wie immer bringt das hier nix zu disku.von dessen daher
#h
lg


----------



## Ollek (4. März 2009)

*AW: Aalefischen mit reuse*



börnie schrieb:


> nochmal : wenn alle angler so denken würden, hätten wir mehr als 2 millionen hobby-aalreusen rund um die uhr im wasser.
> der aalbestand würde sehr schnell noch deutlicher zurückgehen. was wäre die folge ?
> ein absolutes aal-fangverbot für alle.
> the same fucking game : alle müssten wieder leiden, nur weil einige unverbesserliche den hals nicht voll bekommen konnten....



|good: und auf den Punkt gebracht.

|uhoh:.....und warum wundert mich das mal wieder hier nicht (unabhängig über meine Meinung das man in Anbetracht des Aalbestandes überhaupt drüber diskutieren sollte ob man "darf" oder nicht?




gründler schrieb:


> Quatsch,erstens ohne Boot kein vernünftiges Reusenstellen möglich,und Reusen fangen nur wenn man einiges beachtet.
> 
> Aale in geschlossenen Seen haben überhaupt nix mit Aalen(Ablaichen Wandern) in Flüssen zu tun,und eine Reuse im Fluß stellen so das sie auch fängt geht nicht mal so zack zack.
> 
> ...




Das mag alles sein Gründler, nur gehts hier um die allgemeine Erlaubnis geltend für alle und da hat börnie es sehr gut beschrieben was dann passieren würde.

Ein Boot ist schnell organisiert wer sowas vorhat.

Eine Reuse ist auch dieses hier, und die fängt auch erstmal!!! unabhängig ob man Plan hat ne richtige Netzreuse aufzustellen oder nicht.

Desweiteren werden sich viele dann diesbezüglich "weiterbilden" und in ein paar Tagen Wochen Monate etc. den Dreh raushaben wie ne Netzreuse lukrativ aufzustellen ist.

Und ich persönlich hätte wie gesagt in Anbetracht der Aalbestände (nichtzuletzt des Beifangs wegen auch) ob nun besetzt im See oder wildlebend in Fluss oder Küste ein eher ungutes Gefühl wenn plötzlich *jeder* Heini mit sowas hantieren darf.

Insofern hat Börnie auf einen sehr wichtigen Umstand hingewiesen den du als Quatsch hinstellst... aber man kennts ja.

Ich weiss du und andere werden das jetzt wieder anders sehen, aber seis drum.

PS: aber es stimmt leider schon, dort wos warum auch immer erlaubt ist kann man nix sagen, nur dann sollte Technoangler dieses doch in seinem Eingangspost mit erwähnen sonnst kommen wieder....|bla:

Warscheinlich ist der Aal dort ne Plage |kopfkrat Allein ich kanns mir fast nicht denken.

Gruss


----------



## börnie (4. März 2009)

*AW: Aalefischen mit reuse*



gründler schrieb:


> Aale in geschlossenen Seen haben überhaupt nix mit Aalen(Ablaichen Wandern) in Flüssen zu tun,




ach soooo ....
stimmt ! die aale kommen ja auch von ganz alleine in solche seen.
nein, die werden nicht besetzt und der besatz wird auch nicht an den flüssen abgefischt !
und wenn in solchen seen der aalbestand irgendwann zu neige geht, dann werden natürlich nur gezüchtete aale nachbesetzt.

stimmt, die aale in geschlossenen gewässern haben deswegen absolut nichts mit dem natürlichen aalbestand zu tun.#q#q|peinlich

meinerseits ist alles dazu gesagt...


----------



## Techno Angler (4. März 2009)

*AW: Aalefischen mit reuse*

@börnie
aber in einigen vereinen scheint scheinbar alles *******gal zu sein. hauptsache, man macht irgendwie beute.

also zu dieser antwort fällt mir überhaupt nichts mehr ein. Nur weil ein Verein die reusenfischerei erlubt heißt das doch nit das denen alles ****** egal is. Außer ist es unseren verein nicht scheiß egal sonst würden sie auch nit jedes ma wieder nachsetzen bloß das große Problem sind die Berufsfischer die tonnenweise von vereinen eingesetzten fisch abfischen nicht umsonst kommen nur ganz wenige fische wieder in unsere gewässer zum laichen. 

mfg


----------



## Schnyder (4. März 2009)

*AW: Aalefischen mit reuse*

Hey Boardies,

Jeder waidgerechte Fischer hält sich an die Gesetze und Vorschriften des Vereines.Und wenn der Verein tolerant ist und diese Art von Fischerei duldet oder gar erlaubt müsst ihr damit leben und es auch tolerieren,ihr könnt die Gesetze nunmal nicht ändern und wenn der Techno Angler da zwanzig Reusen aufstellen würde, ist es ganz alleine seine Sache.Denn würde er sie nicht aufstellen würde ein anderer Angler kommen und die Aale mit der Rute fangen und was ist im Endeffekt passiert? Richtig der Aalbesatz schrumpft dadurch auch , weil er auch entnommen wird .So oder so ist der Aal in der Räuchertonne wenn er die gewünschte Größe hat.
Ich bin selbst auch einer der gerne auf Aal(lecker!!!) mit 3 Ruten angelt (erlaubt!!!) und es ist immer aufregend zu sehen wie die Knicklichtpose untergeht,aber wenn jemand ne Reuse legt gegenüber und dies erlaubt ist,habe ich nicht das Recht diese Person zu verurteilen,weil er nix strafbares tut und sich noch "immer" im Rahmen der Gesetze bewegt.Ja und was die Fänge betrifft wird er genauso viel fangen wenn nicht sogar weniger wie der Angler mit den 3 Ruten. Diese Verurteilungen von anderen Anglern ist absolut nicht gerechtfertigt.Von wegen wir müssen den Aal schützen ,aber nebebei schön zum Nachtangeln fahren und leckeren Räucheraal fangen.EIN WIDERSPRUCH ist das.Entweder gibts ein absolutes Fangverbot deutschlandweit für Aale damit sich die Bestände erholen oder,es wird weiter geangelt und maßige Aale werden entnommen und irgendwann ist unser Aal dann nur noch ein "seltener Beifang" im Schnürsenkel Format.
Ich selbst verwerte gerne Fisch und richte mich nach den Schonmaßen,zu kleine fallen mir aus der Hand ins Wasser und zu große(wenn mal überhaupt!!!) würde ich auch bedenkenlos schwimmen lassen,aber wenn ich im Jahr zwei oder drei Hechte im Küchenformat fange (ca.65-75cm) und sie entnehme und dabei mir von ein paar Profis noch dumme Sprüche anhören muss,muss ich sagen sind solche leute absolut fehl am Platz,ich freue mich als Angler für jeden Fisch den meine Vereinsmitglieder dort fangen und behalte sobald alles seine Richtigkeit hat,meinen Mund und gönne ihm sein Erfolg ohne das ich provokant werde mit niveaulosen Äußerungen wie "Babymörder" oder sonst etwas.Und solche waidgerechten Profis sind dann tagelnag am Karpfenangeln und quälen diese Fische nur durch ihre Geilheit auf den Rekordkarpfen.Okay sorry das hatte jetzt damit zwar wenig zu tun mit dem Aalfang aber ihr wißt schon was ich damit ansprechen will.


MFG Schnyder


----------



## duck_68 (5. März 2009)

*AW: Aalefischen mit reuse*



börnie schrieb:


> ach soooo ....
> stimmt ! die aale kommen ja auch von ganz alleine in solche seen.
> nein, die werden nicht besetzt und der besatz wird auch nicht an den flüssen abgefischt !
> und wenn in solchen seen der aalbestand irgendwann zu neige geht, dann werden natürlich nur gezüchtete aale nachbesetzt.
> ...



Du scheinst Dich ja blendend mit dem Thema Besatzfisch auszukennen - Respekt!!|bla:|bla:

In unserer Region wäre der Aal ohne die Berufsfischer (jawoll die "Reusenleger") so gut wie ausgestorben! Auf natürlichem Weg schafft nämlich kein Aal den Weg über den Rhein und Main bis nach Franken dank der schönen Querverbauungen der Gewässer. Die BF sind einige der wenigen, die noch Aal in unseren Gewässern setzen - die meisten der kleiner Angelvereine können sich nämlich einen Aalbesatz bei den Kosten der Satzfische nicht mehr leisten!!! So schauts mal aus! Und glaube ja nicht, dass Reusen "Aalfangmaschinen" sind.... die Reusen sind die meiste Zeit des Jahres leer nur zu ein paar bestimmten Tagen, wenn Wetter, Wasser usw passen, haben die BF noch einen einigermaßen erträglichen Fang....


----------



## gründler (5. März 2009)

*AW: Aalefischen mit reuse*



Martin Obelt schrieb:


> Du scheinst Dich ja blendend mit dem Thema Besatzfisch auszukennen - Respekt!!|bla:|bla:
> 
> In unserer Region wäre der Aal ohne die Berufsfischer (jawoll die "Reusenleger") so gut wie ausgestorben! Auf natürlichem Weg schafft nämlich kein Aal den Weg über den Rhein und Main bis nach Franken dank der schönen Querverbauungen der Gewässer. Die BF sind einige der wenigen, die noch Aal in unseren Gewässern setzen - die meisten der kleiner Angelvereine können sich nämlich einen Aalbesatz bei den Kosten der Satzfische nicht mehr leisten!!! So schauts mal aus! Und glaube ja nicht, dass Reusen "Aalfangmaschinen" sind.... die Reusen sind die meiste Zeit des Jahres leer nur zu ein paar bestimmten Tagen, wenn Wetter, Wasser usw passen, haben die BF noch einen einigermaßen erträglichen Fang....


 
Hat ähh kein zweck Martin,hauptsache 5 mal die Woche los auf dicke Blankaale und hier was von Schutz reden,und Reusen als Fangmassenmaschinen deklarieren.
Dabei liegt die Problematik ganz woanders.

Der Glaasal wird mit absicht abgefangen um dadurch mehr Gewinn einzufahren und Todes sowie ausfälle so gering wie möglich zu halten.Erst die letzten Jahre wird langsam umgedacht.
Hinzu kommt Klima Verbauungen Kraftwerke etc.diese faktoren sind es warum Anguilla aus einigen Ländern in Europa verschwindet,es gibt nämlich noch hervoragende Aalbestände in einigen Ländern wo noch nicht alles verbaut ist.

Ist wie überall lasst meine heiligen fische in ruhe ich will sie fangen weil es Spaß macht sie zu überlisten,natürlich macht es Spaß aber der Rückgang ist nicht schuld der BF's und Angler ne da spielen andere Faktoren eine Rolle.

Aber wie gesagt bringt nix ein hier zu Disku.

lg


----------



## gründler (5. März 2009)

*AW: Aalefischen mit reuse*

Doch Falk schließlich verbaut der Mensch allen Tieren das Leben,ich muß nicht erwähnen warum wir 333% Wildschwein Population pro Jahr haben,ich muß nicht schreiben warum täglich tausende nach xxxxxx Nahrung schreien.

Wir müssen mal anfangen aufzuhören alles was wir machen als richtig anzusehen.Der Aal Anguilla kannte damals keine Kraftwerke Stauwehre etc.erst wir haben ihn dazu getrieben das er nicht mehr kann wie er will.
Was machen wir wir fangen ihn da ab wo er als erstes auf gegenwehr trifft,und verkaufen ihn(1200-1400€ für 50kg Aal)
Dieser wird dann besetzt verkauft etc.beim Besatz in geschlossenen Seen verliert er irgendwann sein Wandertrieb(Laichen).
Das alles und noch viel mehr,was hier alle Rahmen sprengen würde machen wir MENSCHEN weil wir meinen das ist gut so.

Der Aal will nur eins Wachsen hier ein paar Jahre leben und wieder ins Meer wandern Laichen und sterben,doch wir Menschen haben ihm das alles verbaut.Nicht der Geld geile BF oder der böse Angler.Das gleiche gilt für Lachs und co.und die Fischtreppen die teuren Millonen Projekte was bringen die nicht viel,weil der Aal immer sdie Hauptströmung sucht sprich gerade wegs rein in die Turbinnen.
Langes Thema was sowieso nicht mehr zu retten ist.

lg


----------



## börnie (5. März 2009)

*AW: Aalefischen mit reuse*



gründler schrieb:


> Hat ähh kein zweck Martin,hauptsache 5 mal die Woche los auf dicke Blankaale und hier was von Schutz reden,



nun ja, ganz so ist es auch nicht.

der kleine und finanzschwache verein in dem ich mitglied bin, hat im letzten sommer 1200, im durchschnitt 30cm große aale, besetzt.
und das nicht in einem geschlossenen vereinsgewässer, sondern in ein fließgewässer (zufluss der ems), an dem wir selber nur 800m angepachtet haben.
soviel zum thema "hier was von schutz reden und selber nur blankaale fangen"...


@snyder
es stellt sich nicht die frage, ob angeln oder reuse schlimmer / besser ist. 
die meisten reusenleger praktizieren beides. angeln wenn zeit und lust da ist. die reuse liegt im wasser, wenn man eben nicht angeln ist. 
ich habe hier in der nachbarschaft auch so einen spezi. bis vor einigen jahren hat der  noch regelmäßig seine reuse ausgelegt und auch gut und reichlich damit gefangen. 
samstags abend mit der angel los. schön zum nachtangeln. 
anschließend die reuse in den kanal geballert. wenn es dann am nächsten wochenende wieder zum angeln ging, hatte der schon die erste aale in seinem eimer bevor er seine angeln überhaupt ausgepackt hatte. nämlich die aus seiner reuse!

zum glück haben sie ihm vor 4 jahren sein raucherbein abgenommen und mit einer protese läuft es sich an der steinpackung recht schlecht. 
deswegen rostet die scheiß reuse nun im schuppen vor sich hin...
gut so...


----------



## gründler (5. März 2009)

*AW: Aalefischen mit reuse*

Börnie
Aber wieviele Vereine denken so? Von 100 vieleicht 5.
Martin hat recht 50kg Aal liegen zur zeit bei ca.1200-1400€.Welcher Verein kann sich das leisten?Welcher Verein schmeißt Jährlich diese Summe raus und merkt 2 % Aal werden groß der rest geht durch einflüsse drauf.
Wenn man dieses alles retten will,muß man aufhören Glasaale zu Millonen zu machen,und muß sie Schwimmen lassen.

Es geht doch nur darum das nicht die Reuse noch der Angler schuld ist am rückgang des Aales.
Natürlich hast du recht wenn du sagst stellt euch vor alle machen das was wäre dann los.
Aber eine Reuse ist und bleibt keine Maschine,und die Zeiten mit richtig guten Aalfängen sind vorbei weil wo kein Aal mehr wandern kann gibs auch kaum Aale(Fluss).
Ich kann mich an Zeiten erinnern da hat man mit der Angel noch bis zu 50 Aale die Nacht gefangen(Weser anfang der 80er Jahre).
Dann wurde gebaut gebaut gebaut begradigt usw.
Und wie schon geschrieben,warum das Geld schwimmen lassen,wenn andere dafür Millonen zahlen,sprich Glasaalfang.

Dann kommen Umwelteinflüsse dazu,Klima etc.das alles sind faktoren die unseren Aal verdrängen.Wie schon erwähnt der Aal braucht Deutschland nicht um zu überleben,aber der Mensch verliert wieder eine Spezi mehr,weil er selber dafür gesorgt hat.

Und wenn ich sehe das die Nachtangler morgens um 5 mehr Aale haben wie die Reuse die wir 100m weiter heben,dann frage ich mich warum ist die Reuse leer und die Angler fangen????
Weil der Aal nicht so blöd ist wie angenommen?oder weil die Maschine Reuse kaputt ist.
Ich kann dir nur aus erfahrungen sagen,die Angler fangen die letzten Jahre mehr Aale wie die Bf's mit Reusen.
Von dessen daher sehe ich keine Gefahr darin wenn jemand eine Reuse mehr stellt,es ist nicht Sinn der Sache im Anglerischen gedanken,aber schaden tut er damit auch nicht mehr.
Die 1-3 Aale die er damit fängt,fange ich mit der Angel auch, wenn nicht noch mehr.
Und solange xxxxx sagt jawohl Reuse erlaubt Schnürre erlaubt ist nicht der Angler schuld sondern der,der es erlaubt und duldet.
Wenn auf der A2 steht 140km erlaubt fährste auch nicht 50km usw usw.
Die Schuld liegt nicht beim Angler und Bf die haben zwar auch ihren teil dazu beigetragen,aber die Hauptschuld liegt daran das der Aal nicht mehr so kann wie er will.
An der Adria zu Millonen abgefischt wird weil da schwimmen € und das nicht wenig und warum schwimmen lassen wenn andere für 50kg 1200€ zahlen und mehr.
Solange das geduldet wird,kann auch nicht viel Aal abwandern.
Und was nützt Besatz wenn nach 10km die nächste Turbinne kommt,Babyaale sind dumm und schwimmen grade wegs drauf zu in die Turbinnen.So hat man als Verein ....Geld ausgegeben für 10km Aalwanderung,wo 2% auch wirklich im Meer ankommen.Die meisten investieren da lieber in andere Sachen wie in Sinnlosen besatz die einzigen die noch richtig besetzen sind die BF's und einige wenige Verein.Der rest will Carps Forelle Zander Hecht und der Aal bleibt auf der Strecke.  


lg


----------



## hans albers (5. März 2009)

*AW: Aalefischen mit reuse*

..moin...


die frage ist ,glaube ich nicht,
wer die hauptschuld am rückgang /niedergang des aalbestand
hat, das ist uns ,glaube ich allen schon länger klar..

die frage ist eher.. muss  ,wenn man um den schlechten bestand weiss ,
so eine art des fischens für jedermann zugänglich bleiben

oder kann man dann nicht einfach  mal darauf verzichten?|kopfkrat

greetz
lars


----------



## duck_68 (5. März 2009)

*AW: Aalefischen mit reuse*



hans albers schrieb:


> ..moin...
> 
> 
> die frage ist ,glaube ich nicht,
> ...





Das Reusemfischen ist doch nicht für jedermann zugänglich - nur in ganz wenigen Ausnahmen können und dürfen Reusen von Anglern gestellt werden - hier in Bayern ist es für den Angelfischer z.B. verboten.... wir sprechen hier vielleicht über ein paar Promille der deutschen Angler, die überhaupt Reusen stellen dürfen.....

Und die paar machen den Käs' nun wirklich nicht fett!!!!


----------



## hans albers (5. März 2009)

*AW: Aalefischen mit reuse*



> Und die paar machen den Käs' nun wirklich nicht fett!!!!


'

das kann ich nicht beurteilen

ich will jetzt auch nicht eine prozentuale
beteiligung  errechnen .. 

mir gehts eher ums prinzip..:m

greetz
lars


----------



## gründler (5. März 2009)

*AW: Aalefischen mit reuse*



hans albers schrieb:


> '
> 
> das kann ich nicht beurteilen
> 
> ...


 
Natürlich ist es nicht Sinn der Sache,aber solange es Vereine Verbände etc.gibt die das erlauben wird es leute geben die dieses nutzen.
Ob man drauf verzichten kann bleibt einstellungssache,aber solange dieses erlaubt ist wird es von einigen genutzt.
lg


----------



## Ollek (5. März 2009)

*AW: Aalefischen mit reuse*



gründler schrieb:


> .
> 
> Und wenn ich sehe das die Nachtangler morgens um 5 mehr Aale haben wie die Reuse die wir 100m weiter heben,dann frage ich mich warum ist die Reuse leer und die Angler fangen????
> Weil der Aal nicht so blöd ist wie angenommen?oder weil die Maschine Reuse kaputt ist.
> ...



Kann ich so nicht ganz stehen lassen da diese Aussage zu Pauschal ist und sich ggf. nur auf eure Reuse bzw. die befischten Gewässer bezieht.

Ein bekannter Fischer aus dem Havelland hat immernoch bei weitem mehr Aal in den Reusen als jeder Angler ringsrum.

Von daher sollte man bei der Überlegung unbedingt das entsprechende Gewässer berücksichtigen bevor man sich zu sehr pauschal festlegt und Reusen diesbezüglich verharmlost sag ich mal.

An den entsprechenden Gewässern kann ein Reuse in den falschen Händen immernoch fatale Folgen haben.

Wie gesagt dort wos erlaubt ist solln sie machen, obs in Anbetracht der allgemeinen Aalbestände sinnvoll ist jedermann Reusen in die Hand zu geben sei dahingestellt.


----------



## Barsch-Guru (5. März 2009)

*AW: Aalefischen mit reuse*



hans albers schrieb:


> die frage ist ,glaube ich nicht,
> wer die hauptschuld am rückgang /niedergang des aalbestand
> hat, das ist uns ,glaube ich allen schon länger klar..
> 
> ...


 
Mir nicht. Wer?

Grüße Alex


----------



## Gardenfly (5. März 2009)

*AW: Aalefischen mit reuse*

Ich lese hier viel was für mich Neid ist,wenn ich nichts fange darf der andere auch nicht....
Habe in meinen alten Teich auch mal mit der Reuse gefischt,recht ekelig ohne Boot und bis 1,5m Schlamm.
Nur an einer Schilfkante war überhaupt Aalfang möglich.

Ich kenne einen Verein bei den auch noch mit Reusen gefischt werden darf,deren Fänge sind nicht sonderlich berauschend-ausser mit mehreren Reusen nebeneinander (recht teuer und werden oft geklaut).
Die Grundangler mit Wurm fangen deutlich mehr,denn deren Köder sind immer frisch und ziehen eine gute Duftspur duch das Wasser.
Nur an miesen Tagen,an denen man nicht freiwillig am Wasser sitzt,ist die Reuse vom Vorteil.


----------



## Techno Angler (5. März 2009)

*AW: Aalefischen mit reuse*

also börnie erst ma red ich nicht von seen und bei unseren fluss ist das so das der in der weser endet und nach meiner erfahrung sind auf der weser berufsfischer und ich hab mich sehr wohl informiert außerdem hab ich gesagt wenn es unserem verein ****** egal sein würde dann würde er nicht immer wieder in neue setzlinge investieren ich hab da nicht nur von aalen geredet. Außerdem sind wir mit sicherheit nicht der einzige verein der das reusen fischen anbietet. Und wenn ich mal dein bild betrachte bist du ja auch aalangler überleg mal wie viel ich mit der reuse fange, und dann überleg ma wie viel du mit ner aalrute in der nacht fängst ich denke ma das das nicht nur an den reusen liegt. Wenn ich so manche bilder sehe wenn leute pöttern wie viel aele die da raus holen da wunder ich mich schon sehr . Also sind die anderen Angler die auf Aal gehen nicht viel besser da sie eventuell sogar noch mehr fische als mit der reuse fangen.


mfg


----------



## gründler (5. März 2009)

*AW: Aalefischen mit reuse*

Ollek

Hast du recht,es geht aber nicht um Besatzaale die verlieren nach einigen Jahren in geschlossenen Seen das verlangen nach Atlantik ich komme um zu Laichen,man spricht da von Brotaalen.

Es geht um Weser Rhein Elbe usw.der ursprung des Anguilla liegt darin= Glasaal kommt ins Flußsystem bleibt hier und frist bis er ca 2Pfd erreicht hat,nun beginnt er zu wandern um dahin zurück zu schwimmen wo er her kommt um da zu Laichen und danach zu sterben,dürfte jeder wissen.

Diese alles kann aber der Aal nicht mehr so wie er es Millonen jahre kannte,weil der Mensch ihn seine Fähigkeiten genommen hat.
Er manupoliert ihn so das er seinen ursprung verloren hat,oder nicht mehr folgen kann.

Und selbst Aale die in Flüsse besetzt werden,werden zu ca 90-98% vorher gefangen getötet etc.bevor sie überhaupt nur Meerwasser schnuppern konnten,hinzu kommt,der Aal wird als Baby gefangen und irgendwo besetzt.
Selbst wenn er jetzt in einen Fluß besetzt wird hat er kaum chancen bis zum Laichen zu kommen,da nur Hindernisse in welcher form auch immer auftreten.

Und die Aale die in Gewässer besetzt werden die geschlossen sind,dienen nur einen zweck = fangen vermarkten essen etc.
Diese Aale haben aber von Natur aus einen anderen Sinn gehabt.
Erst der Mensch unterbricht diesen kreislauf in mehreren formen.
Und zerstört das ganze gleichgewicht des Aales(wie schon beim Lachs).

Um das noch zu retten was noch zu retten ist(wenn überhaupt noch möglich) gäbe es nur eine Möglichkeit,alle Wehre Staustufen etc.müssen weg,sowie der Glasaalfang sofort gestoppt werden müste bezw.drastisch gesenkt.
Aber da in Italien...... riesige Netze die Glassaale in die enge treiben und da tonnenweise abgefischt werden kann nix durchkommen.
Man versucht damit noch mehr Aal zu Produzieren um der nachfrage gerecht zu werden,erreichte aber genau das gegenteil.
Würde das alles gestoppt werden,dann hätte Anguilla evtl. eine neue chance.

Der Ursprung und eigentliche Sinn des Aales sowie 1901 gibt es schon lange nicht mehr.Wenn es heute noch 20% aus Deutschland selbst schaffen,also als Glasaal kommen wachsen und wieder abhauen dann ist das schon viel,wenn überhaupt soviel durch kommen. 

lg


----------



## Ollek (5. März 2009)

*AW: Aalefischen mit reuse*



gründler schrieb:


> Ollek
> 
> Hast du recht,es geht aber nicht um Besatzaale die verlieren nach einigen Jahren in geschlossenen Seen das verlangen nach Atlantik ich komme um zu Laichen,man spricht da von Brotaalen.



Hab ich nicht gesagt, ich bezog das legiglich auf einen bekannten Fischer der im Havelland (Havelsystem) immernoch "gut" Aal (natürlich keinen Satzaal) fängt im Vergleich zu Anglern. Darum sollte man eine Reuse egal wo, in ihrer Fängigkeit auch heute nicht unterschätzen.

Und ich meine lediglich der Schaden wäre immens wenn plötzlich jeder überall....aber dazu kommt gottseidank erst gar nicht.
Gruss


----------



## gründler (5. März 2009)

*AW: Aalefischen mit reuse*



Ollek schrieb:


> Hab ich nicht gesagt, ich bezog das legiglich auf einen bekannten Fischer der im Havelland (Havelsystem) immernoch "gut" Aal (natürlich keinen Satzaal) fängt im Vergleich zu Anglern. Darum sollte man eine Reuse egal wo, in ihrer Fängigkeit auch heute nicht unterschätzen.
> 
> Und ich meine lediglich der Schaden wäre immens wenn plötzlich jeder überall....aber dazu kommt gottseidank erst gar nicht.
> Gruss


 
Du bist also der Meinung er fängt nur Wildaale die jedes Jahr von selbst diesen Kreislauf durchlaufen.
Kann ich mir nur ganz schwerr vorstellen,weil die heutigen Aale fast alle bis auf wenige % besetzt werden wo auch immer diese besetzt wurden,aber ich gehe stark von aus das auch diese Aale durch Menschen da ausgesetzt wurden. 
Er erntet nur das Ergebniß vom jährlichen Besatz der seit ca 20 Jahren intensiv betrieben wird.
lg


----------



## Barsch-Guru (5. März 2009)

*AW: Aalefischen mit reuse*

@gründler

Du scheinst mir ein recht vernünftiger Zeitgenosse. Was ich bisher gelesen habe scheint recht stimmig zu sein.

Mit einem stimme ich jedoch in keiner Weise mit dir überein. Du sagst du warst desöfteren mit Berufsfischern unterwegs und sagst die hätten nur alle Nase lang mal einen Erfolg mit der Reuse. Dann muss ich sagen, da warst du entweder mit einem Anfänger unterwegs, oder bei Euch ist der Aal schon so dezimiert, das schlichtweg keiner mehr da ist den man fangen kann. So ist das nämlich bei uns. 

Unser heimischer Berufsfischer macht das schon seit Jahrzehnten. Meinst du, der würde sich den Riss geben auch nur eine Reuse zu stellen wenn er davon ausgeht das die nicht bist zum Rand voll ist?! Ich beantworte dir die Frage gleich : "Nein"!
Bloß: Momentan kommen die mit den Reusen nicht mehr weit, da kommen nicht die Mengen dabei raus die der Markt verlangt und dankend bezahlt. Ergo muss was anderes her und was ist das? Richtig, Strom!
Die kitzeln dir jeden, aber auch jeden Schlängler aus seinem Loch, gnadenlos. Und was da noch so auftaucht wird dankend ebenfalls mitgenommen!

Du hast recht, die Glasaalfänger tragen mit Sicherheit die Hauptverantwortung für die Aal"vernichtung" und die Kraftwerke tragen ihr Übriges dazu bei, stell aber bitte unsere werten Berufsfischer nicht als Heilige hin die sich um Besatzmaßnahmen kümmern. Eins ist nämlich sicher, alle Angler (ich spreche von meiner Region) können in einem Jahr nicht soviel anrichten als besagter BF an einem Wochenende.

Kann ja vielleicht sein das das bei Euch anders ist aber bei uns ist o.g. leider die Realität.

Ist zwar jetzt etwas am Thema vorbei gegangen aber ich wollte das jetzt einfach mal loswerden.

Grüße Alex


----------



## Ollek (5. März 2009)

*AW: Aalefischen mit reuse*



gründler schrieb:


> Du bist also der Meinung er fängt nur Wildaale die jedes Jahr von selbst diesen Kreislauf durchlaufen.



Nein natürlich nicht, soweit ich weiss wurde Aal dort auch zu Forschungs und Fischereizwecken besetzt. Aber ansich sollte auch die Havel bzw. das ganze Gewässersystem dort auch nicht zu verachtene Wildbestände aufweisen da die Havel ja Anbindung an Elbe und Meer hat.
Ebenso wie man dort wieder Renaturieren will und auch dem Aal bessere Chancen zur Abwanderung gibt (geben will)



> Er erntet nur das Ergebniß vom jährlichen Besatz der seit ca 20 Jahren intensiv betrieben wird.



Ich weiss auch nicht auf was du wieder hinaus willst, denn ich sagte lediglich das ich Reusen egal wo wenn jeder mit hantieren darf für bedenklich halte und man diese Dinge nicht verharmlosen sollte wo liegt das Problem?|kopfkrat

Gruss


----------



## gründler (5. März 2009)

*AW: Aalefischen mit reuse*

Bei uns wird der Aalbesatz vom Land und vom Bf bezahlt sowie einige Vereine selbst besetzen.
Natürlich gibt es auch böse Bf's aber es gibt überall böse und gute.

Zum Bf sei gesagt Anfänger ne ne die fischer hier leben seit genarationen davon und es wird das Fischerei Recht weiter vererbt.Das sind alles Vollprofis seid ewigen Jahren,mit dem ich sehr oft raus fahre ist anfang 60 und fischt seit er denken kann.
Und auch die anderen haben gleiche Sorgen die Angler fangen noch ganz gut,bei Reusen sind Wetter Stürme und Winde die abhängigkeit die Fisch bringen,ich sage auch nicht das ne Reuse nix fängt,aber manche sehen in ihr ja eine Maschine,und die ist es nicht.
Hier werden zum teil 15-20 Reusen hinter einander gestellt Sprich bis zu 300-1000m Leitnetze und nach 3 Wochen hat man mal 10 Aale mal Wochen gar nix.Obwohl genug Aal besetzt wird und die Angler auch gute Aale fangen.Aber wie schon gesagt Reusenfischerei ist nicht jeden Tag Aale Aale.
Kommt natürlich aufs Gewässer an,aber so wie manche denken Reus rein 100 Aale raus ne ne ne,dafür bin ich zu oft dabei wenn nur Weißfische oder Schleien drin sind usw.
Der Aal ist in solchen Sachen nicht dumm,und Wind Wetter Strömung Aufbau etc.spielen eine ganz ganz große Rolle dabei.

lg


----------



## gründler (5. März 2009)

*AW: Aalefischen mit reuse*



Ollek schrieb:


> Nein natürlich nicht, soweit ich weiss wurde Aal dort auch zu Forschungs und Fischereizwecken besetzt. Aber ansich sollte auch die Havel bzw. das ganze Gewässersystem dort auch nicht zu verachtene Wildbestände aufweisen da die Havel ja Anbindung an Elbe und Meer hat.
> Ebenso wie man dort wieder Renaturieren will und auch dem Aal bessere Chancen zur Abwanderung gibt (geben will)
> 
> 
> ...


 

Das die Wilden Aale die alles alleine geschafft haben vom Baby bis zum Laichtot in Deutschland sehr rahr sind.

Und das eine Reuse fische fängt ist klar,aber nicht so wie manche denken,dafür höre ich zuviel gestöhne von Bf's was Aalbetrifft,und das es noch Gewässer gibt die hervorragend sind keine frage,aber der großteil ist es eben nicht mehr.

Und ja wenn jeder Reusen stellen würde hätte das auch folgen,aber nicht weil ein 14J.alte Bube eine Reuse stellt wo er es darf und fragt nach Tipps,davon gehts dem Aal weder besser noch schlechter.

lg


----------



## börnie (5. März 2009)

*AW: Aalefischen mit reuse*

@techno-angler

ja, ich bin aal-angler. warum auch nicht ?
ich entnehme nur soviel aal, wie ich persönlich verwerten und für mich persönlich verantworten kann. du kannst mir glauben, dass ich sehr oft sehr ungeschickt bin und mir deswegen häufig so eine glitschige schlange wieder ins wasser fällt.

ich habe niemals behauptet, dass angler oder reusenfischer schuld am starken rückgang des aal-bestands sind.
das hat verschiedene gründe, die zusammen die jetzige situation herbeigerufen haben.

-die glasaalfischerei und deren export
-verbauungen der natürlichen gewässer
-fischerei, beruf & hobby
-schwimmblasenwurm

meiner meinung sind das die hauptgründe für den starken rückgang.
ich denke, da sind wir uns auch alle einig.

was mir überhaupt nicht gefällt ist die verharmlosung der reusenfischerei. 
es mag sicher so sein, dass in einigen gewässern kaum noch etwas mit der reuse gefangen wird. 
in anderen sind die reusen aber (auch heute noch) so voll, dass man die böden vor lauter aalen kaum noch sehen kann. ich würde es nicht behaupten, wenn ich es nicht selber gesehen hätte. wohlgemerkt, das war 2008 und nicht 1898.
in der hand eines kenners und am richtigen gewässer, ist so ein teil eine echte fangmaschine. auch heute noch.
ich bin einfach der meinung, dass diese art der aal-fischerei aus o.g. gründen der vergangenheit angehören sollte.
oder zumindest sollte nicht jeder hans und franz lizensierten zugang zu einer solchen fischerei haben.

@martin obelt
reusen dürfen nicht nur in ganz wenigen ausnahmen von anglern verwendet werden.
in vielen gebieten sind sie für jeden angler erlaubt. großflächig. bei uns in NRW steht sie sogar auf der verbandskarte und
in anderen bundesländern dürfte das nicht anders sein.


----------



## TRANSformator (6. März 2009)

*AW: Aalefischen mit reuse*



börnie schrieb:


> @techno-angler
> 
> ja, ich bin aal-angler. warum auch nicht ?
> ich entnehme nur soviel aal, wie ich persönlich verwerten und für mich persönlich verantworten kann. du kannst mir glauben, dass ich sehr oft sehr ungeschickt bin und mir deswegen häufig so eine glitschige schlange wieder ins wasser fällt.



Du schreibst, dass du nur soviel Fisch entnimmst, wie du persönlich verwerten und verantworten kannst. Sehr gute Einstellung, genauso handhabe ich das auch. Deine Ausdrucksweise impliziert aber auch, dass du in der Regel mehr Aal fängst, als du verwerten kannst. Also ist der Knackpunkt die Menge der Entnahme......und diese hast du treffend mit "ich entnehme nur soviel aal, wie ich persönlich verwerten und für mich persönlich verantworten kann" beschrieben.

Solch ein Vorgehen ist ebenso mit einer Reuse möglich. Mal angenommen, die Reuse liegt wirklich so ideal, dass der Reusenleger mehr damit fängt, als er persönlich verwerten kann. D.h. doch noch lange nicht, dass er jeden Fang auch verwertet. Das ist viel mehr abhängig von der eigenen Einstellung. Meiner Meinung nach ist es verwerflich, wenn ein Privatmann mehr entnimmt, als er persönlich verwerten und verantworten kann. Dabei ist es doch völlig egal, ob es sich um einen Angler oder Reusenleger handelt. Der Flaschenhals ist in dem Fall wieder mal die verantwortungsvolle bzw nicht verantwortungsvolle Einstellung des Anglers oder Reusenlegers.

Eine Reuse in der Hand eines verantwortungsbewussten Menschen ist nicht dramatisch. Vorteilhaft ist sogar, dass die gefangenen Fische meist unverletzt sind. Daher können untermaßige und zuviel gefangene Fische schonend und unverletzt zurückgesetzt werden. Mit der Rute gefangene Fische haben da oftmals wesentlich mehr Stress und das Verletzungsrisiko ist weitaus höher.

Bei allem Gehetze hier sollte man die objektiven Gesichtspunkte nicht einfach von der Hand weisen. Die Reuse ist nur so gefährlich wie der Mensch, der sie benutzt. Mit einer Angelrute kann man auch ne Menge Unfug anstellen, wenn man es darauf anlegt.

Gruß


----------



## herrmänn11 (6. März 2009)

*AW: Aalefischen mit reuse*

mooooin, 

bin gerade aufgestanden, worum geht es hier eigentlich, wie man mit der reuse fängt, oder ob man mit der reuse fischen darf ??????? ich finde es immer wieder schön was andere doch alles falsch machen, gut das ich mich *immer *an die gesetzgebung halte, dass noch nie jemand mit lebendigen köderfisch in deutschland geangelt hat. mein glück das ich noch nie ein fisch zurückgesetzt habe, es sei denn der war untermaßig oder stand unter naturschutz, alles andere wurde immer verwertet. leute, leute fangt doch mal an und seht was ihr selbst falsch gemacht habt, was vieleicht am rande der legalität stand oder vieleicht sogar voboten war, ich wette das keiner von euch, die hier am lautesten schreien mal nen feuer am wasser gemacht haben, obwohl es verboten war, oder wie oben schon beschrieben fische zurückgesetzt wurden oder, oder, oder. jeder einzelne von uns sollte erstmal anfangen vor der eigenen tür zu fegen, befor auch nur einer von uns anfängt auf leute rumzuhacken die eine frage stellen die ganz legetim ist, ohne dabei an irgendwelche gesetzesgrenzen zu stoßen.

in dem sinne nen petrie an alle gestzestreuen angler.


----------



## börnie (6. März 2009)

*AW: Aalefischen mit reuse*



herrmänn11 schrieb:


> mooooin,
> 
> bin gerade aufgestanden, worum geht es hier eigentlich, wie man mit der reuse fängt, oder ob man mit der reuse fischen darf ??????? ich finde es immer wieder schön was andere doch alles falsch machen, gut das ich mich *immer *an die gesetzgebung halte, dass noch nie jemand mit lebendigen köderfisch in deutschland geangelt hat. mein glück das ich noch nie ein fisch zurückgesetzt habe, es sei denn der war untermaßig oder stand unter naturschutz, alles andere wurde immer verwertet. leute, leute fangt doch mal an und seht was ihr selbst falsch gemacht habt, was vieleicht am rande der legalität stand oder vieleicht sogar voboten war, ich wette das keiner von euch, die hier am lautesten schreien mal nen feuer am wasser gemacht haben, obwohl es verboten war, oder wie oben schon beschrieben fische zurückgesetzt wurden oder, oder, oder. jeder einzelne von uns sollte erstmal anfangen vor der eigenen tür zu fegen, befor auch nur einer von uns anfängt auf leute rumzuhacken die eine frage stellen die ganz legetim ist, ohne dabei an irgendwelche gesetzesgrenzen zu stoßen.
> 
> in dem sinne nen petrie an alle gestzestreuen angler.




wozu möchtest du uns denn damit öffentlich auffordern ?
gegen gesetze oder verordnungen zu verstoßen ?|bigeyes:q

schätzchen....
hol dir mal deinen bequemsten hocker ran, fläschchen bier dabei und dann ließt du dir den ganzen rummel mal in ruhe durch. danach überlegt du ein weilchen und wirst zu dem ergebniss kommen, dass hier kein mensch irgendjemanden wegen eventueller verstöße gegen das gesetz angemoppt hat.

falls du der meinung bist, dass die postings überwiegend off topic (also am thema vorbei) sind....
nun ja ?! das unterforum heißt "angeln allgemein". 
wenn du mich fragst, hat reusen-fischen genauso wenig mit angeln zu tun, wie ein hausschwein mit rückenschwimmen.
 demnach ist selbst die ursprüngliche frage völlig am thema "angeln allgemein" vorbei...
also keinen grund sich deswegen den rock naß zu machen...|supergri

@transformator
ich gebe dir in einigen dingen recht.
natürlich kann man auch mit einer angelrute mist machen. ohne frage.
auch stimmt es, dass ich (wie viele andere auch) in einer saison deutlich mehr aal fange, als ich selber verwerten kann und daher diese oft nicht entnehme. natürlich würde es mir nicht schwer fallen, alle gefangenen aale "irgendwo" unterzubringen. aber da ich mit den noch zur verfügung stehenden ressourcen schonend umgehen möchte, verschenke ich grundsätzlich keine grünen oder geräucherten aale (dafür müssen dann forellen herhalten).

du schreibst, dass es auch für reusenfischer möglich sei, zuviel gefangene aale zurückzusetzen.
im prinzip ist das richtig.  
jedoch unterstelle ich den reusenfischern eine andere motivation beim fang.
der aal-angler geht ans wasser, weil ihm das angeln spaß macht. die dämmerung, die leuchtposen, die natur, die spannung vor dem biss und während des drills. 
die wenigsten angler gehen ausschließlich ans wasser, um beute zu machen.
warum gehen reusenfischer ans wasser ?
da sind wir uns einig : nur um beute zu machen !
sind 1-2 aale drin - schön. 
sind 3-4 aale in der reuse - besser.
noch mehr aale- noch besser !
o.k.- mag sein, dass irgendwo hier in deutschland auch einzelne reusenfischer agieren, die sich eine persönliche fangbegrenzung auferlegt haben. 
diese dürfen allerdings einen bruchteil dieser ehrenwerten zumpft ausmachen.
da bin ich mir 100% sicher....

gruss
börnie


----------



## hedewe (6. März 2009)

*AW: Aalefischen mit reuse*

börni:
natürlich kann man auch mit einer angelrute mist machen. ohne frage.
auch stimmt es, dass ich (wie viele andere auch) in einer saison deutlich mehr Aal fange, als ich selber verwerten kann und daher diese oft nicht entnehme.
Wenn es untermäßige sind Ok, wenn nicht :v

@Transformator SUPER halt eine vernünftige Einstellung:vik:


----------



## börnie (6. März 2009)

*AW: Aalefischen mit reuse*



hedewe schrieb:


> Wenn es untermäßige sind Ok, wenn nicht :v



ja ne, is klar...
ich meine natürlich 28cm äälchen und kleinere....

#q

|sagnix..mehr


----------



## TRANSformator (6. März 2009)

*AW: Aalefischen mit reuse*



börnie schrieb:


> @transformator
> ich gebe dir in einigen dingen recht.
> natürlich kann man auch mit einer angelrute mist machen. ohne frage.
> auch stimmt es, dass ich (wie viele andere auch) in einer saison deutlich mehr aal fange, als ich selber verwerten kann und daher diese oft nicht entnehme. natürlich würde es mir nicht schwer fallen, alle gefangenen aale "irgendwo" unterzubringen. aber da ich mit den noch zur verfügung stehenden ressourcen schonend umgehen möchte, verschenke ich grundsätzlich keine grünen oder geräucherten aale (dafür müssen dann forellen herhalten).
> ...



Mag sein, dass der Reusenfischer hauptsächlich aus Beute aus sind. Solange er aber nur soviel entnimmt, wie er persönlich verwerten kann, ändert das am Bestand nicht mehr, als es auch der Angler tut.
Selbst wenn er mehr entnimmt, als er selbst verwerten kann, heißt das noch nicht, dass er mehr entimmt als ein Angler. Der Angler kann auch mehr entnehmen und verschenken, verkaufen etc.
Es ist also abhängig von der persönlichen Einstellung des Einzelnen.

Meine Erfahrungen:
Hier im Verien ist das Legen einer Reuse auch erlaubt. Kenne auch einige, die das tun. Allerdings machen die das wirklich nur noch nebenbei. Der Nutzen ist eher gering und mit der Rute wird da wesentlich mehr gefangen. Diebstahl udn Sachbeschädigung sind dann auch noch häufig auftretende Faktoren. Große Flügelreusen mögen effektiver sein, aber so ein kleiner Aalkorb (den benutzen die meisten Privatleute) fängt wenig Aal. Wenn man davon leben müsste, würde man im wahrsten Sinne des Wortes "verhungern".

Ich denke, ich habe nun auch alles gesagt, was es von meiner Seite zu dem Thema zu sagen gab.

Gruß


----------



## Ollek (7. März 2009)

*AW: Aalefischen mit reuse*



Falk1 schrieb:


> Wisst ihr was, Angler,
> 
> Ich kenne so viele von Euch am Gewässer,
> ich kenne auch Euer Geschirr,



|kopfkratBist du nicht auch Angler? Oder bist du aussenstehender neutraler Beobachter der über gut und schlecht urteilen darf?



Falk1 schrieb:


> Die *Guten* und da gibt es erstaunlicher Weise *Einige*, sind selbstverständlich ausgenommen und ich bitte da um Unterstützung.#6






Falk1 schrieb:


> ich kenne viele Mods und auch Admins.




Oder suchst du evtl. nur bei denen die "Unterstützung"?




Falk1 schrieb:


> Was ich am Wasser gesehen habe
> und im Gegenzug hier lesen muss???,



|bigeyesWas musst du denn hier lesen? Provokative Beiträge die provokante Antworten forcieren?



Falk1 schrieb:


> @All:vik::vik::vik::vik:
> 
> Mein letzter Thread war provokativ ....





Falk1 schrieb:


> Also haltet mal den Ball flach ...



 geb ich mal so zurück.



Hier sind Leute verschiedener Meinungen und die sollten diese Leute auch kontrovers diskutieren dürfen sofern es nicht gegen Boardregeln verstösst.
Insbesondere wenn in einem *Angler*board plötzlich ohne weiterreichende Hintergrundinformationen wie aus dem Stehgreif nach Tipps zum Reusenfischen gefragt wird.



Techno Angler schrieb:


> Moin
> Ich wollt ma schon voraus für die wärmere zeit fragen ob mir einer tipps zum reusenfischen auf aale geben kann
> 
> mfg



Denn sowas ist ohne nähere Infos provokativ und polarisiert.
Und genauso gut könnte man in der Tat nach Schleppnetz und Langleine fürs Angelboot etc.. fragen und das wie gesagt in einem *Angler*board und nicht wie vermutet in einem Forum fürs Fischereigewerbe.:g

Gruss


----------



## hans albers (7. März 2009)

*AW: Aalefischen mit reuse*



> Und genauso gut könnte man in der Tat nach Schleppnetz und Langleine fürs Angelboot etc.. fragen und das wie gesagt in einem *Angler*board und nicht wie vermutet in einem Forum fürs Fischereigewerbe.:g




|good:

greetz
lars


----------



## strawinski (20. April 2009)

*AW: Aalefischen mit reuse*



Zanderlui schrieb:


> tja totales catch und release auch nicht:m
> 
> ich verstehe es nicht wenn er es darf dort reusen stellen dann lasst ihn doch...
> 
> ...


 
Richtig, endlich sagt mal einer, wie es mit dieser Voyeurangelei aussieht. Und der nächste, der den Karpfen fängt, feut sich und hat schon einen Frolic Karpfen auf den Tisch. Süchtige Karpfen für das Angleralbum.Lustig.


----------

